# Air not working on 1-3 settings..help!



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

For whatever reason, the air in my sisters sentra do not work on the 1, 2, and 3 setting, but blasts like crazy on four. Whats up with this? Anyone have this problem before, or can anyone offer advice on how to possibly fix this problem? Thanks!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm assuming this is on a B13 since my roomate is having the same problem on his SE-R. It's something electrical I think, you'll probably get better answers in the B13 section though.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Your blower motor resistor is shot. Pretty inexpensive part from the dealer and a 5 minute job (at most) to replace.

Check Sentra.net FAQ section for info on it and repair instructions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Johnand, how can one tell whether it is the motor that needs replacing. I mean, it still blows on setting 4.....or is the fact that it ONLY blows on setting 4 an indicator that the motor needs replacing?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

It's still what he said, it will work on 4 but nothing else, it's the resistor.


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

capitone said:


> *Johnand, how can one tell whether it is the motor that needs replacing. I mean, it still blows on setting 4.....or is the fact that it ONLY blows on setting 4 an indicator that the motor needs replacing? *


http://www.sentra.net/tech/repairs-resistor.php?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Cool! Thanks Johnand. Looks like the part turned out not to be as expensive as I thought. One last question.....They say you don't have to remove anyparts to get to the resistor. This said, How do you get behind the glove box? Don't I have to remove something?


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

Trust what people are telling you on this one. Had same problem, the resistor deal is the fix. For what ever reason, the circuit 4 way switch only re direct the juice through different resistors which are contained in a little circuit board looking device. You can make the fix in a few mins.

Russellc


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Well.....I do believe what Johnand said, I just don't know how to get to the resistor. Do you?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You are making a mountain out of a mole hill. Lay in the passenger seat with your head in the footwell and you can't help but see the resistor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Mountain out of a mole hill?....  For someone who knows nothing of a nissan sentra I think all my questions are reasonable if not expected. If I read instructions to find a resistor behind a glovebox, is it "Making a mountain out of a mole hill" to ask if I need to remove the glove box? My user status says "newbie".....yours not very far from that, I find it hard that you could consider such a comment as warranted. As a senior member of a Maxima forum, I know good and well when Newbie questions become redundant. I see no such crime here, especially when there are peope will'n to give the answers. I thank you for your input on how to finally get to the resistor, but the other mess I could really do without.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My status roughly indicates how many posts I've made to this forum. I joined up about three or four weeks ago. It makes no indication of my knowlege or how long I've been involved in the SE-R community. I bought my SE-R new. I joined the SE-R mailing list in 1998. I've been working on cars since 1976.

I maintain that you're making a mountain out of a molehill when it comes to ease of access to the resistor. You were told by three different people the resister is easy to reach and where it's located, but you seem to be wringing your hands that we left out important information. I told you exactly how to get to it. Go out and actually do so before making any comments as to the validity of my statements. 

Why the Hell are people on these forums so easy to anger? What is so all-fired inflammatory about "making a mountain out of a molehill"?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Come on Bruce be nice You know I'm a newbie too


----------



## Russellc (Jun 20, 2002)

Okay, just look up under the dash area where the blower motor is. next to it you will see a screw, and upon removing it, this card like thing will pull out. Push the new one in. Tighten screw. Youre done! I hope this helps, I know what it is like not to have enough info to be comfortable with disassembling your ride. Many get frustrated seeing the same question asked over and over when there is an article about this specific problem. Many times I do a search and dont find what everyone is talking about, but I am not the most effective searcher in the world. Just have the stick-to-it ness to get your answer!

Russellc


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Your history working on cars is irrelevant. Your Comment on "mole hills" was Unnecessary and your observation of the obvious poor. I don't Own a sentra, My sister does. Access is limited, so just "Going out and doing so" is not as easy as your trying to make it sound, thus my questions. I ask questions for answers, not "mole hill" comments. Your response was based on the assumption that I could readily go and try to hunt for this resistor, when I could not and probably won't be able to for another week or so.....how does that help me?  

And I don't know about YOU, but Im not angry in the least bit. This is the internet, were at computers, so that would just simply be silly. I normally don't humor comments like yours so long as I get an answer.....but, it's my vacation week and I've got time to burn, soooo......I'll play your "back n forth" till Im bored. I don't own a Nissan Sentra so I doubt I'll need to return (Great Cars by the way!). Now....what is "inflammatory" about your comment, if you want to call it that, is the fact that it implies Im asking questions in which I know or have reasonable means to know the answer to. I didn't. My only crime by your standard was in using the forum, AS A NEWBIE, for what it was designed for.....to extract information. 

Forgive me but I'll say this for all the newbies that may actually have to return to this sort of thing "That Sux!"  

P.S.- none of this applies to the guys who have simply offered "Comment Free" helpfull, answers (Russellc, Johnand, and our friendly moderator Adam) . Much Appreciated and Thanks Again!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

There's no need for argument from either of you, so just end it now, no hard feelings. This isn't going to be a flame war. Now kiss and make up


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

Oooh k guys...I'll stand down. Guess it's time to take the Max for a drive.  No hard feelings Behearn, I honestly do understand what your trying to say, but there is always two sides to every coin. Thanks again everyone for all your help. Im shuting down the dreaded CPU now


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

My only nit to pick is how "making a mountain out of a molehill" is insulting?!

If I had thought you're questions were newbie-redundant, I would have said "Go check the archives". I'm famous for that.


----------



## ace (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm a newbie and for the sake of learning and enlightenment, I'd put down what I did to find the resistor board for the aircon.

Look under the glove compartment, you'd find the aircon blower. Beside the aircon blower is a connector (this connector will connect to the resistor circuit noard)
You would need to remove the connector (has 4 pin connection) before you remove 2 screws that hold the circuit board.
When you remove the circuit board, there's an extension board attatched to it (for some unknown design reason)

This is the resistor board that everyone is talking about. If you shine a light at the pins, you would see or wouldn't see metal contacts that would provide the connection for the aircon blower setting. Those that worn off means no electrical contact, hence no blower.

No worthwhile to try and fix it as it is encapsulated. Just bring it to the auto supplier and buy a new one. It really took me 5 mins to get it out... once you know where it is.

I took 2 weeks to post and find out more about this problem. I counted on the generosity of other members to provide such info and that helped alot.

We all come to this BB to learn, and not to flame others for trying to learn.


----------

